

IRS: “We have a bunch of people who think like criminals” (But in a good way) - tkschneider
http://fcw.com/articles/2014/09/17/health-law-fraudsters.aspx

======
dang
Please do not editorialize story titles.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
tkschneider
Agency plans to use data analytics to look for fraud related to HealthCare.gov
subsidies.

